# ce jeu génial qui s'appellait Flashback



## Vodka (9 Janvier 2002)

j'aimerais bien retrouveer ce super jeu qui s'appellait Flashback ou back in the dark qqchose

Si ça vous dit qqchose dites moi ou le retrouver
merci


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

Salut,


Tu dois vouloir parler du mythique jeu Flashback.

Mais hélas,comme tu peux le voir sur la page ou t'emmene mon lien,ce jeu a été fait pas amiga et édité uniquement sur PC et Atari ST.

Mais j'ai tout de même une solition pour toi,car ce jeu est aussi sortie sur Super Nintendo,en téléchargent un émulateur Super Nintendo ains que la rom du jeu,tu pourras ainsi jouer sans problème !

Ou alors,le télécharger pour PC sur la page ou t'emmene mon lien et ensuite le lancé avec virtual PC si tu le possède...Le jeu fonctionnera parfaitement.

Eclate toi bien ! 

@ +







[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## roro (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Mais hélas,comme tu peux le voir sur la page ou t'emmene mon lien,ce jeu a été fait pas amiga et édité uniquement sur PC et Atari ST.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il a été développé pour Mac... j'y jouais sur mon LC475 !


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2002)

Alors comment ce fait-il qu'il est trouvable que sur mac ?

(ce jeux est gratos maintenant).


----------



## ficelle (10 Janvier 2002)

je l'avais, mais alors ou a t'il bien pu passer ????
il etait livré sur disquettes.
a+


----------



## Vodka (10 Janvier 2002)

Merci les amis!!!
J'y jouais sur powerbook durant mon service!!!
j'ai passé de très bon moment grâce à ça et à Doom!!!


----------



## Timyack (29 Novembre 2008)

c'est vrai ce jeu était vrément bien..j'y jouais aussi sur mac....avec les incontournables "fury" et "wolfenstein"! Si quelqu'un le trouve sur mac ça serait sympa de nous (enfin moi du moins) au courant...merci à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2008)

Put1 de remontée de thread ! 

Bon cela dit, z'avez pas du chercher bien fort, moi, j'ai mis exactement 25 secondes pour retrouver la perle rare


----------



## plo0m (30 Novembre 2008)

Déterrage de 7 ans


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Haaaaaa ! je l'ai encore ! mais sur sega megadrive !  un pur jeu !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Et il existe un moyen de faire tourner ce jeu sur les Macs récents? Genre, ceux à processeur Intel , par exemple.
La rétro-compatibilté est bien meilleur sur PC que sur Mac. J'ai jamais eut de problèmes pour faire tourner un vieux jeux DOS sur XP, alors que sur Mac, faire tourner un jeu Classic sur OS X, ça a l'air bien compliqué.
J'ai finalement trouvé un domaine où le Pc domine le Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> J'ai finalement trouvé un domaine où le Pc domine le Mac.



[Mode=HS]Eh nan ! Raté 

La sacro-sainte rétro-compatibilité chère à Microsoft est le principal boulet que traîne Windows, c'est lui qui fait que finalement, Vista, sous ses dehors ultra-modernes, cache des entrailles mélangeant des codes de tellement d'époques, que personne, pas même son éditeur (j'ai envie de dire "surtout pas lui" ) n'est capable de les maîtriser. C'est comme si la prochaine Laguna de Renault, sous sa belle carrosserie ultra moderne, avait un moteur de Celta Quatre, et un chassis de taxi de la Marne !

On ne fait pas du neuf avec du vieux, du moins, si on veut que le neuf soit à la hauteur des attentes. Un des artisans majeurs du succès de Mac OS X ces derniers mois s'appelle &#8230; Windows Vista ! :style:

Apple l'a compris, finalement, depuis le retour de Steve Jobs aux commandes, du moins (à priori, Copland partait des mêmes principes que Windows sur ce plan là, il ne "coupait pas le cordon"), et a su faire (presque) table rase du passé à chaque changement majeur (en fait, il faut quand même deux changements majeurs de suite pour éliminer le dit passé : Mac OS X, d'abord, puis le passage aux processeurs Intel, parce que chez moi, sur les machines sous Panther et Tiger, du moins, il tourne encore, ce jeux, il n'y a que mon G4 sous Leo qui ne le supporte pas, puisque "Classic" n'y est plus supporté).

Mais ça vaut le coup, je trouve, par exemple, moi, parti en septembre 2003 sous OS X avec un Mac, pour arriver aujourd'hui avec 6 Mac à la maison, dont cinq sous OS X (plus deux à l'extérieur dont la maintenance est sous ma responsabilité), en un peu plus de cinq ans, si j'élimine trois Kernels Panic dus à des défaillances matérielles avérées, j'ai eu en tout et pour tout *un* plantage système inexpliqué. Dans le même temps, et avec le même nombre de PC sous Windows, à combien de BSOD en serais-je ? 

vala vala [/Mode]


----------



## kisco (1 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et il existe un moyen de faire tourner ce jeu sur les Macs récents? Genre, ceux à processeur Intel , par exemple.


via un émulateur SNES oui


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> via un émulateur SNES oui



Pourquoi "SNES" ? SheepShaver le ferait très bien aussi !


----------



## kisco (1 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi "SNES" ? SheepShaver le ferait très bien aussi !


oui, c'est juste que je l'avais testé sur cette platerforme d'émulation


----------



## Charly777 (1 Décembre 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Haaaaaa ! je l'ai encore ! mais sur sega megadrive !  un pur jeu !



Idem, énorme j'y joue encore... mais par contre Another World ... bof bof


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Idem, énorme j'y joue encore... mais par contre Another World ... bof bof



Sisi c'était bien aussi 

Perso j'ai récupéré un Amiga 500, encore mieux pour y rejouer


----------



## Superparati (2 Décembre 2008)

J'y jouais aussi, et j'y joue toujours !
Quel superbe jeux quand même !
Je possède même le CD deux titre que proposait à un moment  l'éditeur ! La musique est mythique !
J'ai perdu les disquettes depuis quelques années 
Mais !!! ayant graver l'intégralité du disque dur d'un LC630, le jeu est encore chez moi bien au chaud, avec toutes mes sauvegardes !


----------



## freismuth (9 Juillet 2009)

Bon si tu le veux fait moi le savoir car c'est un jeu de 1993 trés trés rare.
Celui que j'ai est authentique. Trés connu sur le net dans toute l'Europe.
Dit moi ton prix. Car ces articles sont pas donner à tous le monde.
Contact dfreis@hotmail.fr


----------



## Charly777 (11 Juillet 2009)

freismuth a dit:


> Bon si tu le veux fait moi le savoir car c'est un jeu de 1993 trés trés rare.



C'est vrai, c'est pas comme si mon magasin de retrogaming en avait en permanence 1 ou 2 sur mégadrive pour une quinzaine d'auros (punaise, c'est que cela a augmenté...). Ou encore une petite liste sur eb** osillant entre 7 et 40 euros... tu ça pour dire que j'aime bien les personnes mentionnant "rares" pour des objets que l'on trouve finalement assez facilement... 

Sur mac je ne sais pas. 
Par contre tu vas te faire spammer (adresse mail)... après c'est toi qui vois


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2009)

je vais chez mon frère ce soir... je crois qu'il a encore son Amiga et les disquettes qui allaient avec. Je me demande si on va le retrouver. Je me souviens qu'on avait mis un sacré moment pour trouver comment passer un bout de tableau..


----------



## DarKcWiZ (11 Juillet 2009)

Vous m'avez donner envie de sortir l'amiga et de jouez au premier civilization et à indiana jones 4 et le secret de l'atlantide... que de souvenir...


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2009)

[mode HS] L'indiana Jones, on l'avait fini avec un ami à 10h00 du mat' en rentrant de soirée. On avait passé un sacré moment à trouver la combinaison pour passer la dernière épreuve. [/mode HS]


----------



## DarKcWiZ (11 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> [mode HS] L'indiana Jones, on l'avait fini avec un ami à 10h00 du mat' en rentrant de soirée. On avait passé un sacré moment à trouver la combinaison pour passer la dernière épreuve. [/mode HS]



oui je me souvient dans le fameux tunnel avec la sorte de machine qui se trouvais pas loin... bon si on continue dans les souvenir y avait elvira


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2009)

freismuth a dit:


> Bon si tu le veux fait moi le savoir car c'est un jeu de 1993 trés trés rare.
> Celui que j'ai est authentique. Trés connu sur le net dans toute l'Europe.
> Dit moi ton prix. Car ces articles sont pas donner à tous le monde.
> Contact dfreis@hotmail.fr


Ah j'adore
une inscription -un message = une promo _viendez chez moi que je le vends_

curieusement je ne vais pas du tout donner mon conseil usuel  es email


Et tout aussi curieusement, je vais "oublier" la mesure prophylactique habituelle. J'ai des trous de mémoire, spam à faute ! :rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (11 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah j'adore
> une inscription -un message = une promo _viendez chez moi que je le vends_
> 
> curieusement je ne vais pas du tout donner mon conseil usuel  es email



Ah ah, bien vu. 

Pour ce qui est de l'émulation de Flashback, je vous conseille la version Megadrive plutôt que la version Super Nintendo, la deuxième étant un portage hasardeux de la première.


----------



## Ann Quark (21 Août 2009)

En tout cas, pour ce qui est de l'émulation, la version Mac de Flashback tourne nickel sous Classic, pour ceux qui ont la chance comme moi d'avoir un PPC Tiger. Bon, j'ai pas essayé en OS9 natif, mais je pense que ça devrait le faire. Hyperfacile à trouver sur le net, pas besoins de vendeurs à la sauvette, effectivement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2009)

Et pour ceux qui sont sous Leopard, si je ne me trompe pas de jeux, du moins, alors ça tourne aussi très bien sous SheepShaver !


EDIT : Oui, c'est bien ce jeu, je viens de vérifier !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

Sinon, il y a l'excellent Boxer qui émule le DOS d'un PC.
Il suffit de récupérer la version PC du jeu et le tour est joué.
Il est beaucoup plus simple de faire tourner un jeu DOS qu'un jeu Classic sur un Mac Intel.


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2009)

L'émulation Amiga sur Mac, ça n'a jamais été bien terrible ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Août 2009)

goal sur Amiga, le plus simple et le meilleur jeu de foot (Yop Yoip ...)

Supersprint sur Atari 520 ST (on y joue à 4....)

Samantha Fox Strip Poker Pro sur Amstrad (on avait un CPC 464 avec l'écran monochrome...), ah la pré adolescence ....


Si vous avez idée de comment les retrouver et de comment y jouer ..... merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2009)

Si tu cherches bien, il y a des sujets sur l'émulation de vieilles machines. Faut les ressortir.

En tout sur Amiga, tu trouveras.


----------



## Mactoubeau (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans le même ordre d'idée. J'aimerai émuler os9 sur un os x mais je ne sais pas mettre en oeuvre cette émulation.

J'ai télécharger sheepshaver et après je fais quoi ? Le jeu à faire tourner est Impérialism. Autrement si vous avez des infos pour le trouver en version compatible OS X.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2009)

Mactoubeau a dit:


> J'aimerai émuler os9 sur un os x



Quel OS X ? Si c'est une version inférieure ou égale à la 10.4.11, il suffit de mettre en place un environnement "Classic" !


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel OS X ? Si c'est une version inférieure ou égale à la 10.4.11, il suffit de mettre en place un environnement "Classic" !



Vi, Imperialism tourne très bien sous Classic (j'ai un faible pour ce jeu :love: )


----------

